# San Francisco Transbay Terminal sells naming rights to Salesforce



## BCL (Jul 9, 2017)

I guess it's rail related since the next phase involves extending Caltrain (and possibly California HSR) to the terminal.

http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Salesforce-buys-naming-rights-to-Transbay-Transit-11274011.php


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jul 9, 2017)

BCL said:


> I guess it's rail related since the next phase involves extending Caltrain (and possibly California HSR) to the terminal.
> 
> http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Salesforce-buys-naming-rights-to-Transbay-Transit-11274011.php


Oh great. Can't wait to catch my train from Salesforce Transit Center to Google Terminal via Facebook Junction, making intermediate stops at Microsoft Station and Snapchat Halt.


----------



## seat38a (Jul 9, 2017)

Texan Eagle said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's rail related since the next phase involves extending Caltrain (and possibly California HSR) to the terminal.
> ...


You will only stop at Microsoft Station if traveling on the Cascades.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jul 10, 2017)

seat38a said:


> You will only stop at Microsoft Station if traveling on the Cascades.


Microsoft has a pretty big presence in Mountain View which happens to be a station on Caltrain _SalesforceTM Train_ route.


----------



## BCL (Jul 10, 2017)

Texan Eagle said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > You will only stop at Microsoft Station if traveling on the Cascades.
> ...


I've used the Mountain View station, which is a primary Caltrain station and an important transfer point to VTA. That's also the Mountain View transit center where lots of companies operate shuttles to their worksites. I know a lot of companies get grief for their employee buses that have affected the housing market and reduces use of public transit, but they do provide transit links. At Mountain View I've seen shuttles for Apple and Microsoft.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 10, 2017)

Could have been the "Dewey, Cheatem & How Terminal" if that well-known law firm had bought the rights.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dewey,_Cheatem_&_Howe


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 12, 2017)

I am all for commercializaion if it means the projet is funded.


----------



## MattW (Jul 12, 2017)

But before you stop at Microsoft, you'll have to stop on the main to reboot first.


----------



## sechs (Aug 1, 2017)

Texan Eagle said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > You will only stop at Microsoft Station if traveling on the Cascades.
> ...


Google has a much bigger presence (it is home of the mothership).

I think it more likely that Oracle would shell out for the naming rights to the train route. They want their headquarters to be in Silicon Valley really bad....


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 1, 2017)

Will Brightline become _GE Bright LED Line_?


----------



## railiner (Aug 1, 2017)

Where will this end? Might as well sell naming rights to such icon's as the Golden Gate Bridge...how about a giant golden arch on each tower?


----------



## BCL (Aug 4, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> Will Brightline become _GE Bright LED Line_?


Only if the new owner of GE Lighting figures out how it's going to do it. General Electric has basically divested itself of all its consumer product divisions and licenses the name. I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 7, 2017)

BCL said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > Will Brightline become _GE Bright LED Line_?
> ...


I was thinking of its commercial lighting.


----------



## BCL (Aug 8, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > me_little_me said:
> ...



That's a different division, but they don't really even call it GE any more. Eventually I'm guessing that "Current" is going to be a standalone entity and possibly spun off.

In other news, Sacramento is planning on selling corporate naming rights for both its convention center and transit station.

http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article165754172.html


----------

